# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Summer Square Khu căn hộ cao cấp nằm ngay TT Quận 6

## ailopdiu

- Qúy khách đang muốn mua một căn hộ ở liền chỉ mất khoảng 15 phút là tới Trung tâm quận 1?
- Anh chị đang muốn mua 1 căn hộ chỉ cần bấm thang máy đến lầu 1 và lầu 2 là có thể mua sắm ở 1 trung tâm thương mại đẳng cấp tầm quốc tế mà không cần đi đâu xa?
- Anh chị đang cần hỗ trợ góp dài hạn khi trong tay chỉ có 300 – 600tr?
Summer Square - Khu căn hộ cao cấp nằm ngay TT Quận 6, mang đến môi trường sống, phong cách sống, đẳng cấp sống vượt trội cho quý khách hàng.

I. Vị trí độc tôn.
- Ngay tại trung tâm Quận 6(mật độ dân cư đông thứ 5 Ở Sài Gòn), toạ lạc tại vị trí vàng: 243 Tân Hòa Đông, P14, Quận 6.
- Nằm ngay trục đường huyết mạch của quận 6, đây là tuyến đường giao thương kết nối với hơn 6 quận nội thành trong Thành Phố: Tân Phú, Bình Tân, Quận 5, Quận 10, Quận 11(mật độ dân cư đông nhất Sài Gòn)...,
Hơn nữa Summer Square còn nằm trong tuyến Metro số 6 và tuyến Metro 3A của nhà nước sắp được ra mắt.
* Vị trí thuận tiên cho giao thương, mua bán, đi lại….
Hotline: 0906.77.44.05.

II. Thanh toán và diện tích:
* Thanh toán 10% ký hợp đồng mua bán.

Ưu đãi: Sẽ công bố bất ngờ vào ngày chuyển cọc.
Nhận đặt chỗ chọn vị trí đẹp: Từ 16/04/2017.
Dự kiến chuyển cọc: 15/04/2017.
* Diện tích đa dạng từ 50,78m2 - 61m2 - 62m2 – 64m2 – 76m2.

III. Thông tin chủ đầu tư:
- Chủ đầu tư: Gotec Land.
- Đơn vị tổng thầu: An Phong..
- Quy mô: 3.324 m2 (2 Block – 18 tầng).
- Mật độ xây dựng: 38%.

IV. Tiện ích khác biệt:
- Hồ bơi đẳng cấp chân mây lầu 3.
- Công viên cây xanh rèn luyện kỹ năng cho trẻ em.
- Hệ thống khí tươi được cấp cho từng căn hộ.
- Siêu thị Auchan- Pháp(với 4.000 đại siêu thị toàn Thế giới).
* Những tiện ích khác biệt này các khu căn hộ khác “Có tiền cũng không mua được”.

Tất cả các căn hộ đều có view về Đầm Sen, view Hồ Bơi… thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn lấy gió tự nhiên đầu tiên và duy nhất tại quận 6 luôn được đảm bảo sạch, xanh, trong lành và chi phí hàng tháng được tiết kiệm tối đa nhằm mang đến môi trường sống, phong cách sống, đẳng cấp sống vượt trội cho quý khách hàng.

chung cư hei tower - bán chung cư hei tower - bán chung cư điện lực

----------

